# Echanger les disques durs de 2 macs



## Raphenix (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Voila ma situation :

J'ai un MBP 13' de fin 2009 équipé d'une carte graphique NVIDIA 9400M (native) et d'un disque dur de 500 Go SAMSUNG HM500JI acheté séparément chez macway. Cet ordinateur contient toutes mes données.

Mon père à un MBP 13' de fin 2010 équipé d'une carte graphique NVIDIA 320M (native) et d'un disque dur 250 Go (natif également) qui contient ses données à lui.

Etant un joueur occasionnel, je pensais échanger nos deux ordinateurs en remplaçant respectivement nos disque dur (physiquement), pour avoir l'ordinateur avec mon disque de 500 Go (contenant mes fichier) et la carte graphique NVIDIA 320M. Mon père est d'accord pour récupérer mon mac si j'y place son disque dur de 250 Go.
L'idéal serait que je puisse échanger les disques durs et qu'à l'allumage, nos ordinateurs respectifs soient identiques en terme de "software & data" mais échangés en terme de "hardware".


Je me pose cependant quelques questions :

- Cette procédure est elle recommandée ou non dans mon cas ?
- Quels périphériques, applications, et services de synchronisation doivent être réinstallés ?
- Quels sont les risques ?
- Quelles sont les solutions alternatives ?


Voici quelques programmes, périphériques et applications qui pourraient être sensibles à cette procédure (selon moi) contenus sur ces disques durs :

- Le mien (500 Go) : Mac OS X 10.6.5, Windows 7 (64 bits) via Boot Camp, MobileMe, iLife '11, CleanYourMac, Trousseaux, imprimante HP WiFi.
- Celui de mon père (250 Go) : Mac OS X 10.6.5, messagerie professionelle VPN (via site web), Trousseaux, MagicMouse, imprimante HP filaire.

Par ailleurs il me semble (à vérifier) que nos processeurs n'ont pas la même cadence (2,53 pour le mien contre 2,4 pour le nouveau).

Merci d'avance 

PS : Si besoin de plus d'infos logicielles ou matérielles, n'hésitez pas !

:modo: ici c'est la section customisation, de plus c'est un doublon.
Donc CLOSED.


----------

